# Anubias Stardust



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

After reading about this plant, Anubias Stardust, I had to find a piece. They are supposed to be the size of an Anubias Nana Petite, but the leaves are much smaller. The 2 I got are young plants and hopefully they will catch up to the Petite in the pic just behind the 2 Stardusts.

I like the small Anubias and hope to find more varieties.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Anubias nana 'mini' is a nice tiny plant. Have you looked into Bucephalandra? I just got my first order and am in love. Many have tiny leaves and they are treated as Anubias. I believe member JDAquatics will soon be selling them. I'm hoping at this weekend's SNE on AquaBid. 

The Aquatic Plant Society ? The World of Bucephalandra


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobioden said:


> After reading about this plant, Anubias Stardust, I had to find a piece. They are supposed to be the size of an Anubias Nana Petite, but the leaves are much smaller. The 2 I got are young plants and hopefully they will catch up to the Petite in the pic just behind the 2 Stardusts.
> 
> I like the small Anubias and hope to find more varieties.
> 
> View attachment 800826


:O How did you find Stardust? I was looking for it a while back and couldn't find any! They're so cute! <3

The only Anubias I keep now is Pinto after I had a rhizome rot outbreak and got scared :lol: gave all the survivors to my dad and kept my Pintos.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I ALMOST got buce. But it was very pricey for a small rhizome so I bought floaters instead. That's a really cool anubias, Bobioden! I was looking at all the varieties Bama Plants carries and was amazed how many I'd never heard of!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Anubias nana 'mini' is a nice tiny plant. Have you looked into Bucephalandra? I just got my first order and am in love. Many have tiny leaves and they are treated as Anubias. I believe member JDAquatics will soon be selling them. I'm hoping at this weekend's SNE on AquaBid.
> 
> The Aquatic Plant Society ? The World of Bucephalandra


I have 4 pieces of Buce in my tank, they are all doing pretty well. A lot of them look so similar it is very hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> That's a really cool anubias, Bobioden! I was looking at all the varieties Bama Plants carries and was amazed how many I'd never heard of!



I will have to check them out.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Crash said:


> :O How did you find Stardust? I was looking for it a while back and couldn't find any! They're so cute! <3
> 
> The only Anubias I keep now is Pinto after I had a rhizome rot outbreak and got scared :lol: gave all the survivors to my dad and kept my Pintos.



I found it on AquaBid, have been searching a bit myself. 

I am also looking for a small piece of Pinto.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobioden said:


> I found it on AquaBid, have been searching a bit myself.
> 
> I am also looking for a small piece of Pinto.


I'll keep looking around from time to time, yours look great! 

Anubias Nana &apos;Pinto&apos; Super Neu Und RAR Weiße Anubias Anubias White | eBay

This is who I bought my pinto from, came in great shape and is growing pretty fast for an anubias. Super easy for algae to grow on though  and it seems to stain the white leaves so I suggest keeping it out of direct light.


----------

